# Bal x 3??



## ridenut (Oct 2, 2012)

Dr note reads BAL from RUL,RML and RLL  -
do I bill each one?
or 31624 x 3


----------



## chrisden_7 (Dec 18, 2012)

Did you ever get an answer back? I have the same issue going on, from what I'm reading you can only bill once per lung, I frequently bill 31624-RT and 31624-LT without a problem but not multiple BALs in the same lobe? I cannot find a definitive answer to this issue, very frustrating! Can anyone help?


----------



## 2rjjapetal (Apr 24, 2017)

*multiple BAL (31624) in same side*

Did anyone ever get an answer on this?
if the patient had one in RUL and RML could it be bill x2 ?
not bilateral..
thanks


----------

